# The 1960 Reina-Valera



## KMK (Sep 25, 2008)

In a thread from last year, Ruben posted this:



> The 1960 Reina-Valera is probably the most used, so if you run into any Christians that is probably the version they're familiar with. The 1977 seems to have been something of a flash in the pan that never caught on.
> 
> La Biblia de Las Américas is pretty much equivalent to the NASB, and the Nueva Versión Internacional corresponds to the NIV (I am glad to report that it does not seem to be very popular).
> 
> There are some who continue to use the 1909 Reina-Valera.



Is this Bible translated directly from the Greek TR or from the AV? Or NKJV?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 25, 2008)

From the Greek.


----------



## KMK (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you recommend a good Spanish dictionary that deals with Biblical Spanish?


----------



## py3ak (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the _Diccionario de la Lengua Española_ is probably going to be your best bet. You can access it online: Real Academia Española.


----------

